# About the "weight" of pages and graphics



## Scale (Jul 26, 2005)

I've red the proposal of limiting comments and that upsets me a little as a member artist...
I think a best idea would be to have the choice to skip all the decorative stuff and view the pages in a 100% bare style, without even icons. Either as a personal profile option or a parallel version of each page. For people with a slow connection it's clearly background images, icons etc. which require much more band than any amount of text/comments, and comments are frankly more important, they are the best feature of this kind of archive along with the watch/favourites system. 
Moreover the best images tend to get flooded by commets of a few words just telling how beautyful the picture is, so no space would be left if somebody arrives a few hours late and wants to give a technical comment. Putting a limit to comments might end up harming right the artists who are more skilled or more willing to improve.
Just my two cents,
Scale

EDIT: Ugh, I had misunderstood the proposal... it was only to limit comments _loaded_ at one time... however I still think that the option to view the site in a bare style would useful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

it's an important matter though, whoever does the presentation side of things ought to know css, forget the font tag, and be cautious with tables.  furaffinity's old templates were ridiculous.


----------

